# Jow Ga



## 7starmantis (Jan 7, 2005)

I am a member of the US Kung Fu Exchange, an organization started by my sigung, Raymond Fogg back in 1975 I believe. We have started a sort of national test if you will. Once a student in any of the 9 KFE schools around the US reach the black level (or equivilent) they have the option of taking this test. Its held only once a year and its for those who want to pursue possibly teaching in the future. Its more of an examination of your skill than a test, and its to show intent in training and increasing your skill. Basically for those who want to carry on the lineage of their sifu and teach at one time (at least under the KFE) this is a series of tests to get them ready. There are 6 jow ga levels. Jow Ga level 1,2,3,4,5,6. Each year you can take the next test if you like. Once you reach level 6 you have shown your dedication and (hopefully proven your skill) and can then take a sifu test and be "certified" under the exchange to teach in our lineage. 

 Tonight I will be taking this test. Since we are just starting it I will be taking Jow Ga level 1. Like I said, its more to show intent and prove your skill level than anything else. So there will be mainly fighting. We will start with one advanced empty hand set and one advanced weapon set. Then we will fight all the students who are taking the test, one at a time. I think only for about 5 minutes each, but I think there are 15 testing tonight. Then we will fight all the students who have allready taken this test. Again 5 minutes each, and there are about 15. Then we will fight all of the nine exchange sifus. We will fight the sifus for only 3 minuts each I believe and then they will critique us after each fight. 

 I'm looking forward to it, I'm sure it will be hard, but its going to be such a great learning experience to fight all these other people from other schools. There will be people from California, to New York here tonight. Fighting the sifus will be a great learning experience as well. Hopefully I'll live through it  We will start at 7pm. Wish me luck!

    7sm


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow! Sounds intense. Good luck!
I'm sure you'll do great but you are going to be TIRED!  How long has it been since this national testing started? Sounds like you're in the second group to go through? It's certainly an excellent program IMO. Let us know how it goes.
:asian:


----------



## The Kai (Jan 7, 2005)

Good Luck and I think your dedication and loyality are fantastic


Todd


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks guys, this is only the second time we have had the test. I think its a good idea, I will deffinitely be TIRED!! Whew, I get tired just thinking about it 

7sm


----------



## CMack11 (Jan 7, 2005)

Best of luck!  I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 7, 2005)

By the way, the next day (saturday) about 1:30pm we will be having a birthday and 30 year anniversary of teaching celebration for my Sigung, Raymond Fogg. There will be lots of kung fu and such from all of our 9 schools from around the US. Any of you guys that live close are welcome to drop in and visit.

7sm


----------



## j_m (Jan 7, 2005)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> By the way, the next day (saturday) about 1:30pm we will be having a birthday and 30 year anniversary of teaching celebration for my Sigung, Raymond Fogg. There will be lots of kung fu and such from all of our 9 schools from around the US. Any of you guys that live close are welcome to drop in and visit.
> 
> 7sm


Will this be at the school in Garland?




jm


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 7, 2005)

No, its at my school in Tyler. 

7sm


----------



## Darksoul (Jan 7, 2005)

-GOOD LUCK 7*!!! I would love to be down there and see everyone in action. My training slowed down a bit due to a rough holiday season, but now that has  past, and I'm even doing springy legs at work, just don't tell my boss. Sounds like it could be gruesome, but an excellent way to see where you stand, and to see how far you have come in praying mantis. And a happy birthday to Sigung Fogg!


A---)


----------



## Fumanchu (Jan 8, 2005)

Sevenstar, 

From what I understand, each student has to fight every other student for 5mins. Lets see 15 students taking 2 at a time = 105 fights assuming that each fight last 5mins this would come to 8.75 hours! 

If you each fight the other students who have already taken the test - there are another 15, this comes to 225 fights, at 5.0mins each comes to 18.75hours!

Now each student fights the 9 masters which comes to 135 fights in total. assuming a 3min round for each, that comes to 6.75 hours.

This comes to 34.25hours not including advance empty hand set and weapons set. You start at 7.00pm when are you expecting to sleep. You can't finish this in a day! Sounds crazy are you sure your sifu has thought this through properly?


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 8, 2005)

Fumanchu said:
			
		

> Sevenstar,
> 
> From what I understand, each student has to fight every other student for 5mins. Lets see 15 students taking 2 at a time = 105 fights assuming that each fight last 5mins this would come to 8.75 hours!
> 
> ...


 *sigh* Here we go again. Fumanchu, once again you have greatly overlooked the obvious. My school has a big room and all of us fought at once. We had everyone fighting at the same time, that really cuts some time off there buddy. I know that your pissed at me because I disagreed with you on another thread, but dont just start trying to insult people, especially without thinking it through. I know you try to keep your location secret and all, but I do wish you lived closer as I would love to have you visit us for the celebration and chi sao.

 Anyway, there ended up not being as many testing and a couple of the sifus couldn't make it, but it was pretty intense. I'm nursing a pretty swollen nose and eye right now. Thanks guys for your encouragement, I'm pretty glad its over! Today I'll get to just watch all my kung fu family from around the US perform lots of kung fu and taiji. That will be fun. We have people from New York, California, Louisiana, and all over Texas here today. Then we will all go eat together and come back and play chi sao until late in the night. Its good bonding time between all of the kung fu family. I think we are a little crazy too, but thats ok.

       7sm


----------



## Fumanchu (Jan 8, 2005)

Sevenstar, 

With everyone fighting at once, like a brawl cool! I did think about that and thought it might be a little hard to judge. I though maybe you have small groups of 4 to 6 couples. But everyone fighting at once is beyond my wildest imagination.

No I'm not pissed with you. I have been happy to continue with the discussion. I don't mind having people disagreeing with me and would happily answer questions if I'm returned in kind.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 8, 2005)

:rofl: yeah, ok.

 No, not everyone fighting each other like a brawl....still missing it. Everyone fought only one other person at a time, but all the students fought at the same time.

 7sm


----------



## canadiangirl09 (Jan 8, 2005)

Wow ! My friend told me about you and what ive read about youre soooooo cool! My friend and i think youre a good inspriation! Thanks!I wish you good luck (gl) for your test !!!!! 

Canadian girl 09!


----------



## dmdfromhamilton (Jan 8, 2005)

canadiangirl09 said:
			
		

> Wow ! My friend told me about you and what ive read about youre soooooo cool! My friend and i think youre a good inspriation! Thanks!I wish you good luck (gl) for your test !!!!!
> 
> Canadian girl 09!



i'm her friend:iws:  and good luck !


----------



## canadiangirl09 (Jan 8, 2005)

Okay i am not stupid and He is just jealous of me because im better ! hehe ! im kidding!! any way i wish you good luck and my friend is weird ! Canadian girl 09


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 8, 2005)

Um...wow...ok, well thank you.

 Its over now and I passed and am still alive. I just got back home from fighting again tonight with some of the beginner guys from other schools. Its good to get together with all these other guys and girls.

 7sm


----------



## BIGtiny7SM (Jan 9, 2005)

7Star,

Congratulations! 

I too am aspiring to reach for Jow Ga level one. My road has become longer though. My job has taken me away from my Sifu, but I am returning home every couple of months to continue training with him. As well as, working own my own back at home. Admittedly not the fast route to my first test, but I'm determined to make it. Again, congratulations!

-BIGtiny


----------



## Darksoul (Jan 9, 2005)

BIGtiny7SM,-Welcome to the board! Lots of Mantis students here, so feel free to start a thread, ask questions, whatever. Where are you from and who do you study with?


A---)


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 9, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken, he was here before and trains under Sifu Jeff Hughes in Austin...yes?

thanks, bigtiny

7sm


----------



## BIGtiny7SM (Jan 9, 2005)

That is correct 7Star. I have studied with Sifu Hughes for two years. I currently reside in Orlando. I was just home over Christmas and was fortunate enought to get alot of my Sifu's time. I plan to return to Austin this summer, I think that I am going to give up my job and take a run at being a full time assistant with my Sifu. It will be a big life change for me, but the only way, that I see, to make it to that next level. Until then I play my forms and work on the basics. I'm looking to get a heavy bag and work that side in out here as well. One thing I lack, is people to play chi sou wiith. I do have a taiji teacher out here and am planning to play with him as much as he'll let me =). Glad to be back.

-BIGtiny


----------



## CMack11 (Jan 10, 2005)

> Its over now and I passed and am still alive. I just got back home from fighting again tonight with some of the beginner guys from other schools. Its good to get together with all these other guys and girls.



Congrats!  Sounds like I missed out on a good time.  How did the Austin guys do?




> I'm looking to get a heavy bag and work that side in out here as well.



BigTiny, I just bought a heavy bag + stand, and both Academy and Sam's have a pretty cheap deal on an Everlast bag + stand right now.  $150.00 gets you a stand, 70 lb bag, and speed bag.  I've had mine for about 2 weeks now, and I like it a lot.  Just thought I'd throw in my 2 cents.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 10, 2005)

7Star,

Congratulations! 


I know that had to be a long and tireing experence I hope you have some fond memories from it


----------



## BIGtiny7SM (Jan 10, 2005)

Shadowchaser,


I saw that a sporting goods store here in Orlando has a stand on sale, looking at perhaps picking that up. My other option is going to a local muy thai gym that has a pretty open policy for coming in and getting bag work on your own. I think, though, that I would rather have something here at the house. We'll see, thanks for the advice, and I'll try not to highjack 7*'s thread anymore =)
-Bt


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 12, 2005)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> 7Star,
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> ...


 Thanks, I do, it was really a great learning experience, so it was most deffinitly worth it.

 7sm


----------



## thekuntawman (Jan 16, 2005)

hi
i am curious why your sifu calls this test "jow ga". do you practice any jow ga forms? you can look at my website under "dean chins jow ga" to see my list.

did you know that raymond fogg and me are brothers under late sifu dean chin? i didnt know him, because that was before my time, but i heard his name from other people in the family. also,  if you see master chuck perry, tell him maurice gatdula says hi. i met him at his school in alexandria last year.

what forms do you do for the testings?


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 16, 2005)

thekuntawman said:
			
		

> hi
> i am curious why your sifu calls this test "jow ga". do you practice any jow ga forms? you can look at my website under "dean chins jow ga" to see my list.
> 
> did you know that raymond fogg and me are brothers under late sifu dean chin? i didnt know him, because that was before my time, but i heard his name from other people in the family. also, if you see master chuck perry, tell him maurice gatdula says hi. i met him at his school in alexandria last year.
> ...


 Well, my sifu didn't name it, its an exchange test, not a school test. They named it Jow Ga not in connection with any system, but supposedly jow ga is a term used by CMA and tranlsated means "disciple". Its a test to simply show your dedication and continued training to the system and the exchange. 

 I dont know Dean Chin, but I did see Sifu Chuck Perry this past weekend, but I dont see him much, only when he comes in for something big. 

  For this testing I did a form called Da Goon and a 7* Daggers form. 

  7sm


----------



## Darksoul (Jan 16, 2005)

-And how many forms do you know;-)

A---)


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 16, 2005)

Not that many. As far as 7* I'm learning #6 empty hand and I know a few misc and some weapons, and a few wah lum. 

7sm


----------



## Darksoul (Jan 16, 2005)

-Finally learned all of Springy Legs, all 12 of the roads. One night a group of us were taught the last five roads, all in a row. That was a lot of info to digest in one class, but have since begun to refine it. Must practice when not at class, like now...at work...where its snowing heavily outside...lots of snow...for me, I guess the ultimate weapon is the Kwan-Do. I look forward to learning that weapon in the future. Seems like we have had a group of new people sign up recently. I remember Sifu saying that September was the time of year when the largest group of people sign up.


A---)


----------



## Fumanchu (Jan 17, 2005)

Darksoul,

Where does the extra 2 roads of springy legs come from. There are supposed to be only 10. unless you're doing the ching woo version.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 17, 2005)

Fumanchu said:
			
		

> Darksoul,
> 
> Where does the extra 2 roads of springy legs come from. There are supposed to be only 10. unless you're doing the ching woo version.


 There are many different sets and such from family to family (lineage). One lineage under LKW will do things one way, while Chiu Leun's lineage may do it a little different. Then there may be differences from Ho Yin Chung's lineage as well. Not really that one is right an one is wrong, just different. 

 7sm


----------



## Darksoul (Jan 17, 2005)

www.rochesterkungfu.com is the website of my Sifu's school. Which has a list of the praying mantis forms available under the class button. It doesn't have the Lee Kam Wing forms listed. But for our particular lineage, its 12 roads for Springy Legs.

A---)


----------



## j_m (Jan 18, 2005)

Fumanchu said:
			
		

> Darksoul,
> 
> Where does the extra 2 roads of springy legs come from. There are supposed to be only 10. unless you're doing the ching woo version.


There are *many* styles/systems that have a version of tan tui.  Some have 10.  Many have 12.  Even Mizong has a 12 line tan tui.  

"To this day, if you say you practice Tan Tui, those in the know will immediately ask "10 or 12?" Tan Tui is a popular set adopted by many styles and lent a special flavor by each. For instance, in one branch of mantis, there is a 14-road Tan Tui. With such popularity Tan Tui became one of the first universal kung-fu sets and therefore can claim a part as forerunner of contemporary wushu's standardized forms."



jm


----------



## Infrazael (Mar 24, 2005)

Just curious, is the test limited to just other 7* schools???


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 24, 2005)

Infrazael said:
			
		

> Just curious, is the test limited to just other 7* schools???


 This is a test certified by the United States Kung Fu Federation, so it is limited to only schools within its membership, which coincidentally are all 7* (primarily) schools who have all trained under my Sigung, Raymond Fogg. The Kung Fu Exchange (as its called) was started by him in the 70's. 

 edit: These schools do span from California to New York to Texas

   7sm


----------

